# are the Schwinn Typhoon Cord Tires dated??



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2018)

I've had a 49 Schwinn B-6 since the early 80's. it has old semi cracked Typhoon Cord tires that were on it when I got it, just thought if they were dated 1949 that would be cool, they are still good and rideable though I don't think I'd try a bonzai down hill run any time soon.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 4, 2018)

nobody? bike tires don't have a date code?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 4, 2018)

YES,
I THINK THEY CAN BE DATED!
ONE OF THE CABERS SHOULD KNOW.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 7, 2018)

This may help. I grabbed & saved these somewhere in my bike ‘net noodling, my apologies if they’re from a CABEr who deserves credit. Looks like possibly Q3 of 1960?? in the example posted by Wes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2018)

I don't know why this posted sideways...

I find it hard to believe they still made these in 1969. when was the last fat tire bike made?

the other looks to be 51 or 61

I guess just putting the date there would have made too much sense.


----------

